# Can't edit in what's on your mind



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

This is weird. I did a couple of posts under what's on your mind in the social spot and I just went back to try to correct spelling error and add an emoji and it wouldn't let me edit two of the posts. I restarted my phone and tried again and it still wouldn't. But then I went to a different thread entirely and had no problem with the edit function.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I remember a mod (Eli?) mentioned when a thread gets to big it starts to experience problems. And this is a HUGE thread. Maybe this?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

rockon said:


> I remember a mod (Eli?) mentioned when a thread gets to big it starts to experience problems. And this is a HUGE thread. Maybe this?


Could be! Thanks.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah I saw the same thing.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you confirm if it is the new thread for this year (What's on your mind - 2022) or one of the older "what's on your mind" threads? Can you also check if it shows the thread as closed?










The example above is one of the older threads and this one is closed. When a thread is closed, the posts will also be locked from editing. If you do need a post edited, please use the Report feature to highlight it to the moderators or contact a moderator to have the post edited. 

Daniel


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Administrator said:


> Can you confirm if it is the new thread for this year (What's on your mind - 2022) or one of the older "what's on your mind" threads? Can you also check if it shows the thread as closed?
> 
> View attachment 82460
> 
> ...


Daniel, I guess it would had to have been the 2021 thread. The reason they opened the 2022 thread was because of my post I believe. They opened the 2022 thread the day after I asked about the problem. Others saw my post and said they thought it was because it was too long of a thread and so that's why they opened the next one so I believe our problem has been resolved and thank you so much for replying.


----------

